# Union Force Mounting Screws Too Short?



## kingneptune117 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey all,

Just got a new pair of Union Force bindings (L/XL) and a new Never Summer Proto HDX.

When mounting the Forces to the Proto, I noticed the mounting screws are really short! I couldn't even get them started with the washers on. I had to screw one hole in with no washer, to compress the binding cushioning, and then I could get the other three in with washers, and then back out the original one, put a washer on it, and put it back in.

There is no way there is very much thread engagement at all. I am worried I am going to rip the threaded insert out of the board at some point. 

Is this normal? Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

This is normal for Contact Pro and Ultra which have thicker EVA padding on their base, and your method is recommended by Union. I mounted my Contact Pro this way and have had no issues for two seasons. But my riding buddy who has Force says he was able to mount them without resorting to this method. 

I'd ask Union directly.


----------



## Nose Dradamous (Jul 19, 2010)

Just get the bindings started with one screw in the disc and no washer, then put the other 3 screws with washers in. The Vaporlite padding is slightly concave so it seats on the board nicely and keeps the snow out.


----------



## Eggnog (Feb 13, 2016)

Possibly the designers were counting on the padding to compress over time. As it packs down you should be able to get more thread engagement.


----------

